# Our Show Animals



## IntoTheWildReptiles (Mar 6, 2012)

Thought I would post them all here. Hope thats ok.

Our Burms
This is Sally. She is 14 ft and 100 lbs









This is Newman. He is around 7 ft and 50 lbs








Our adult Iguana




Beardie




Frilled Dragon








Francis
He is our Pixie and weighs 4 lbs
http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p609/RoamingReptiles
/045.jpg

We have a few others that didnt feel like taking pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2012)

Great picture of the frilled. Nice you were able to 'snap' at just the right time.


----------



## Merlin M (Mar 6, 2012)

They are beautiful! And lucky to be in such good hands!


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 6, 2012)

That is a nice toad...


----------



## NudistApple (Mar 6, 2012)

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## ascott (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful.....Francis is fantastic


----------



## Jacob (Mar 6, 2012)

They are all Beautiful, Gorgeous Burmese 14ft and 100 pounds, dang and i bet it still has growing to do..


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful animals. Nothing like snapping a great photo of a good-looking reptile on a nice, green lawn!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 6, 2012)

All nice!


----------



## terryo (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! beautiful animals you have there.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 6, 2012)

What does Sally eat?


----------



## IntoTheWildReptiles (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone!

Sally likes rabbit and extra large guinea pigs.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice group you have there, Is Sally a granite, or something else? Whatever she is beautiful. Len


----------



## IntoTheWildReptiles (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes she is a granite and newman is an albino granite.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 6, 2012)

I think I am forever marked by Jurassic Park, every time I see a frilled dragon my mind does a quick flashback to that movie.  Really a nice group of animals!


----------



## wellington (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice. Not that I don't like snakes, but I Love the lizards the most


----------



## ada caro (Mar 6, 2012)

SOOOO nice.


----------



## Floof (Mar 11, 2012)

I love your Frillie!!! He's so cute with his angry little glare! 

Thanks for sharing! They're all so gorgeous. Like Barb, my favorites are the lizards, this time around...


----------

